# Recomended Fog Juice for my applications...please help!!!



## MrKrinkle (Sep 29, 2009)

Ok let me start by letting you all know the type of Foggers Ill be using... I have a total of 6 Chauvet F800 Foggers all brand spanking new... as well using home made chillers on all units...

The first part of my haunt is a 250ft long driveway I will be calling the Path of Doom I am torn between using the Swamp Juice or the Freezin Juice as from all the great reviews of Froggys Products... here I would like the fog to stay low but also make it disorienting and somewhat hard to see for the people walking the path for I will have a crew of 5 or 6 live zombies to scare them... 

The second part of my haunt will be a pet cemetary with 2 live zombies that pop from graves also looking for low lying with some rise to it to disorient the treaters....

and there is also a mine shaft, a chop shop, a courtyard blah blah blah I spent a lot of time on this thing but anyway my concern really is that the freezin froggys my be too low... I dont want the fog just to sit below knee level Id really like it to stick around as long as possible and disorient the guests direction ect... 

so please help if you can I need long lasting fog that just wont be ankle grabbing fog???


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Use swamp juice and run 5 of the 6 foggers through the chillers. The last one, set for short duration, long interval, if you have timers.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Sep 29, 2009)

Can I ask why you suggest the Swamp Juice over the Freezing Juice...


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

I use the Freezing Juice and love it! Have never tried the Swamp Juice.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey Monkey does the feezing juice stay low the entire time or does it eventually rise as well making it hard to see your hand in front of your face??? and how long does it linger for in optimum conditions outdoors???


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I've used Swamp juice quite a few times, and when chilled, it hangs low and THICK. When it starts dissipating, it is very hazy. The freezing juice is good as well, but it does rise. It just seems thinner to me. It could be my personal opinion, though.


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

On a perfect night with good cooling and a little moisture in the air the freezing juice stays low for quite a while, I would say it starts to dissipate before it rises too high, but then again it all depends on your conditions. I'm not sure about time, but I would say long enough.  I was testing out the fog machines this summer (without chiller) and I smoked out my garage with the stuff, so it will rise and white out an area if not cool enough.

I think you will get great results with either.

I'm going to try out the swamp juice on my new purchase and if I remember I will post a comparison.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Can I jump in and ask where can one purchase Froggy's? I know online is an option, but do any of the stores, such as Spirit, carry Froggy's?


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Keep in mind that unless the air outside is dead calm the fog is going rise and move around quite easily. I use Froggy's Freezin fog juice through my chillers as an added benefit but never tried the Swamp juice. I've never had a Halloween night without any wind so my fog doesn't stick around that long and it does lift easily. I've never done this but many have hosed the ground a little bit with water. It supposed to help the fog hug the ground a little longer. 

No matter what, nothing helps when there is wind. If the foggers are located at the opposite end of the wind direction, your intended fogging area will not be filled. It's a crap shoot to which way the wind is blowing. I used to live on a corner lot and one year most of my fog was blowing around the house and down the wrong street without filling my graveyard. Oh well, I got over it. Chilling the fog is the most important thing.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I've never seen Froggy's Freezing Fluid sold anywhere accept the internet. It isn't cheap and the shipping costs have gone up due to the hazardous shipment. Last year I paid over 30 bucks for a gallon delivered. I only need one gallon for Halloween so the extra cost is worth the added performance.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Sep 29, 2009)

Thank You all for your input much appreciated... This go around I think Im going to go with the Swamp Juice its seems to be the most popular and it is the one the places like Knotts Scary Farm uses... I do have chillers for every one of my fog machines and can easilly wet the ground before hand so no issue there but for the haunt Im going for it seems the Swamp Juice will be the best bet....thanks again everybody


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Last year I used Freezin Juice through a trashcan chiller. It was the second time I've used the Freezin Juice and both times I just couldn't keep it cool enough. 

In 2008 I ran it through an ice chest/vortex style chiller which was set up on my porch. Instead of rolling off the porch as I had hoped it just came straight out which ended up being above waist level. I'm certain wind didn't help but it never hugged the ground. 

In 2009 I had added a trashcan chiller. It seemed to work a little when it wasn't windy but still had 3' thick fog when it was calm. 

I haven't used the regular Swamp Juice but has anyone really noticed any major difference between the Swamp and the Freezin Juice or is it just a marketing ploy to charge $5 bucks more per gallon?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Message Jeff at Frighteners Entertainment. He sells it.

He's also a member.


----------

